# What Are The Best Trunk Organizers To Keep Clutter Under Control



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Who are “our members?”. 

I am hypersensitive to extra-legal sniff and peek by nosy LEO so my interior is immaculate and without ANY visible clutter. I keep a 3 cubic foot plastic bin for particularly liquid groceries but groceries in general in the luggage compartment.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

For those of us _not lucky _enough to have spare tires, the storage under the trunk floor is handy for keeping a few essentials (I keep jumper cables, air compressor, blankets, plastic bags, first aid kit, etc.). I also find the BMW cargo net is helpful for preventing sliding around.

And my wife likes to keep a small laundry basket in the back of the X3 to keep stuff somewhat contained. Her easy-going driving habits don't warrant anything too strong!


----------



## seanhite (Jan 14, 2017)

I have been using a couple good old fashion milk crates I "found" in the mid 1970's and started using for trunk storage in my 1st vehicle back in high school.

I've been through many vehicles since then, but these two original 4 gallon plastic milk crates remain. They are hard core durable and can't be beat.

I will continue using these crates for as long as I own a vehicle. Bonus is they are 100% totally removable in a flash if/when necessary.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

When I lived on a second-floor apartment, hanging file crates were great for groceries.

I carry a 34-quart for cold groceries. It's also good for to-go food order, keeping them warm and preventing spills.

I have a Craftsman "pick-up truck" tool box in each of our car for tire changing tools.










I used to have a larger, plastic tool box in the trunk. I got some ~one-inch thick shipping foam from work and cut "tiles" to cover the trunk floor except for the footprint of the tool box. That one inch was enough to keep the tool box in place.

One of the things I carried in that larger tool box was lightbulbs. When one burned out, I'd buy two, one for the other side. It was only a matter of time before it went. LED's and xenon headlights have made spare bulbs a thing of the past, though.

I never leave the house without a six-pack cooler with big brick of blue ice and four or five bottles of water. A half-liter of real spring water is about $0.14 each at Sam's Club. Frau Putzer would grab one for $1.00 in the check-out line at Target, Fresh Market, or at the gym, or where eiver. I bought her a six-pack cooler and put an end to that.

My F10 didn't come with a spare tire or jack. BMW used to sell a jack kit in a heavy canvas bag, but they don't sell it in the US anymore. I suspect it didn't have enough warning labels on it, since changing a tire wasn't mentioned in the owner's manuals on F-era BMW's without spare tires.










With those fabric trunk organizers, watch out for those with Velcro on the bottom. They'll tear up the carpet.

I'm with Uncle Dougie about having an uncluttered cabin. Frau Putzer's just the opposite. She sort of builds a nest in the cabin with all her crap. ... drives me nuts.

With a donut spare, tool box, jack kit, a six pack cooler, and a 34-quart cooler, my F10's trunk floor is completely covered. I'm militant that all our future cars will have a spare tire stored under the trunk or cargo area floor. That stopped us from buying an E84 X3, an F25 X3, leasing a hybrid F15 X5 (they were giving away leases on them). It will stop me from buying a BMW hybrid or electric, or an M car, or a 4 Series.


----------



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been using the Drive which is fully or partially collapsible and has a lid - it's awesome & cheap!


----------



## teach6 (Jun 19, 2021)

Eli Madero said:


> *Updated 11/22/2021*
> For some people, the trunk of their car is the dumping grounds for anything they don't want in the interior of their car, so having a good trunk organizer is a great way to help keep the clutter under control.
> 
> We store everything from groceries, luggage and emergency car essentials in the trunks of our cars and often times even more odds and ends that can be forgotten about. The problem is that things can easily be lost or forgotten about once that trunk lid comes down. Additionally once that lid comes down and you're driving, it's easy for said items to tip and/or slide around creating even more of a mess for you to have to organize again. If those items did happen to move about the trunk, do you want your groceries coming in contact with the jumper cables or portable jumper you keep in the trunk in case of an emergency?
> ...





Eli Madero said:


> *Updated 11/22/2021*
> For some people, the trunk of their car is the dumping grounds for anything they don't want in the interior of their car, so having a good trunk organizer is a great way to help keep the clutter under control.
> 
> We store everything from groceries, luggage and emergency car essentials in the trunks of our cars and often times even more odds and ends that can be forgotten about. The problem is that things can easily be lost or forgotten about once that trunk lid comes down. Additionally once that lid comes down and you're driving, it's easy for said items to tip and/or slide around creating even more of a mess for you to have to organize again. If those items did happen to move about the trunk, do you want your groceries coming in contact with the jumper cables or portable jumper you keep in the trunk in case of an emergency?
> ...





Eli Madero said:


> *Updated 11/22/2021*
> For some people, the trunk of their car is the dumping grounds for anything they don't want in the interior of their car, so having a good trunk organizer is a great way to help keep the clutter under control.
> 
> We store everything from groceries, luggage and emergency car essentials in the trunks of our cars and often times even more odds and ends that can be forgotten about. The problem is that things can easily be lost or forgotten about once that trunk lid comes down. Additionally once that lid comes down and you're driving, it's easy for said items to tip and/or slide around creating even more of a mess for you to have to organize again. If those items did happen to move about the trunk, do you want your groceries coming in contact with the jumper cables or portable jumper you keep in the trunk in case of an emergency?
> ...


----------



## teach6 (Jun 19, 2021)

I use the Heytrip carrier. It is longer than most carriers and has a cooler section that doesn’t leak.


----------



## X7NJ (Nov 12, 2021)

teach6 said:


> I use the Heytrip carrier. It is longer than most carriers and has a cooler section that doesn’t leak.


Thanks, just pulled the trigger on the Heytrip trunk organizer, based on your recommendation. It is longer, seems perfect for my X7 and is also $40 today for BF.

https://www.amazon.com/Organizer-Leakproof-Adjustable-Tie-Down-Removable/dp/B08DFLFTBQ/


----------



## teach6 (Jun 19, 2021)

X7NJ said:


> Thanks, just pulled the trigger on the Heytrip trunk organizer, based on your recommendation. It is longer, seems perfect for my X7 and is also $40 today for BF.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Organizer-Leakproof-Adjustable-Tie-Down-Removable/dp/B08DFLFTBQ/


Glad to help! I paid full price and still think it’s worth it. Time to buy one as a gift!


----------



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

teach6 said:


> I use the Heytrip carrier. It is longer than most carriers and has a cooler section that doesn’t leak.


I like that cooler section, may have to get one of these ... it's not something I'd use much but it's one of those things where if you forget other insulated bags you'd always have it there .. .hmmm ... good recommendation!


----------

